
1Password will put the MacBook Pro’s fingerprint scanner to good use - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/28/13462144/1password-touch-bar-touch-id-design-mockups-agilebits-macbook-pro
======
Quequau
Having a fingerprint scanner all that's needed to open & unlock a password
manager seems like a really terrible idea.

~~~
jlgaddis
> It plans to _allow_ users to log into 1Password ... (emphasis added)

Assuming this is on a laptop that already a.) uses FileVault and b.) requires
a password to log in, I don't think it's much more of a risk.

